# Breitbild-Monitore unter Linux?

## schmidicom

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage wie gut kommt Gentoo mit einem Breitbild-Monitor klar?

Ich hörte gerüchte das die Konsole ohne X und FB damit nicht umgehen kann. Und selbst mit FB soll es Probleme mit einigen Programmen geben.

Stimt das?

----------

## schmidicom

Ist ja schön das so viele an der Umfrage teilnehmen aber ne Antwort wäre auch nicht schlecht.   :Laughing: 

----------

## treor

mein laptop hat nen breitbild screen. keine probleme selbst ohne x und framebuffer

----------

## schmidicom

 *treor wrote:*   

> mein laptop hat nen breitbild screen. keine probleme selbst ohne x und framebuffer

 

Also erkennt das der Linux-Kernel von Anfang an oder wird das Bild einfach von einem Rand zum nächsten verzehrt?

----------

## hoschi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage wie gut kommt Gentoo mit einem Breitbild-Monitor klar?
> 
> Ich hörte gerüchte das die Konsole ohne X und FB damit nicht umgehen kann. Und selbst mit FB soll es Probleme mit einigen Programmen geben.
> 
> Stimt das?

 

Wenn du den Framebuffer Treiber fuer deine Grafikkarte waehlst, oder den VesaFB-TNG Patch verwendest kannst du Aufloesung, Frequenz usw. einstellen. Nur mit VesaFB aus dem Vanilla-Kernel bist du an die Standard-VGA Aufloesungen auf den TTYs gebunden.

Breitbild ist auch unter X11 kein Problem, sofern die Aufloesungen korrekt im Grakabios einprogrammiert wurden, bei Intel-Grakas gibts aber auch Programme die da helfen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wenn du den Framebuffer Treiber fuer deine Grafikkarte waehlst, oder den VesaFB-TNG Patch verwendest kannst du Aufloesung, Frequenz usw. einstellen. Nur mit VesaFB aus dem Vanilla-Kernel bist du an die Standard-VGA Aufloesungen auf den TTYs gebunden.
> 
> Breitbild ist auch unter X11 kein Problem, sofern die Aufloesungen korrekt im Grakabios einprogrammiert wurden, bei Intel-Grakas gibts aber auch Programme die da helfen.

 

Das könnte bei mir zu einem Problem werden da ich nicht den nVidia Treiber des Kernel und des Xorg zusammen usen kann. Und da ich den Kernel direkt von www.kernel.org nehme habe ich kein VesaFB-TNG. Also müsste ich damit rechnen das in der Konsole das Bild entweder verzehrt wird oder einfach einen Schwarzen Balken auf der Seite hat?

----------

## moe

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und da ich den Kernel direkt von www.kernel.org nehme habe ich kein VesaFB-TNG. Also müsste ich damit rechnen das in der Konsole das Bild entweder verzehrt wird oder einfach einen Schwarzen Balken auf der Seite hat?

 

Normalerweise sollte das schwarze Streifen haben, auf meinem guten alten Toshiba 4060XCDT (2,5MB Video-Ram) kann der vesafb auch nur 640x480 und das ist dann in der Mitte des Screens mit schwarzen Streifen rundrum. Verzerrt (also auf die gesamte Fläche skaliert) wirds bei mir nur wenn ich das im Bios einstelle oder die entsprechende FN-Tastenkombination drücke (bei mir Fn+F10 ein schwarzer Kasten bei dem in jede Ecke ein Pfeil zeigt).

----------

## treor

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *treor wrote:*   mein laptop hat nen breitbild screen. keine probleme selbst ohne x und framebuffer 
> 
> Also erkennt das der Linux-Kernel von Anfang an oder wird das Bild einfach von einem Rand zum nächsten verzehrt?

 

mh so wies aussieht erkennt er es. 

hab mir dem teil dafür das prob das es ne ati x600 mobile hat, krieg damit den framebuffer nicht zum laufen ;

aber solange breitbild geht .....

----------

## slick

Etwas anderes++

Habe momentan gar keinen Monitor! Benutze meinen "Desktop"-PC nur via XDMCP mit meinem (15"(oder gar 14"?), 4:3) Lappi als Client. Momentan kein Geld übrig für einen zweiten (der erste steht bei meiner besseren Hälfte) TFT. Und die Röhren-Monitore die ich noch habe sind einfach zu alt. Erstmal reicht mir das so, auch wenns vielleicht manch einer nicht glauben mag.

----------

## moe

Ich machs fast genauso wie Slick, ausser dass ich nxserver statt XDMCP verwende. So kann ich den Laptop ausmachen, und beim nächsten Anschalten die Session fortsetzen. Oder die Wlan-Verbindung bricht ab, oder ich will mal von ausserhalb rauf oder so, deshlab kam XDMCP leider nicht in Frage..

----------

## slick

 *moe wrote:*   

> ... nxserver statt XDMCP ... und beim nächsten Anschalten die Session fortsetzen ... 

 

Das beantwortet hiermit gleich meine Frage ob sowas bei XDMCP gehen würde, die ich aber immer vergessen hatte zu stellen! Danke. Das wärs gewesen, wenn das gegangen wäre.  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Also ich habe hier in meine Laptop nen WidescreenLCD - ob der nun digital oder analog angeschlossen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Wenn ich FB verwende kann ich ne Auflösung von 1024x768 wählen. Unter X fahre ich 1280x800.

Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Probleme mit "dem Bild".

Zu den Grüchten - wo hast du sie her und warum sollte es so sein? Ich denke mal mit der richtigen Modline sollte es keine Probleme unter X geben.

----------

## schmidicom

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Also ich habe hier in meine Laptop nen WidescreenLCD - ob der nun digital oder analog angeschlossen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Wenn ich FB verwende kann ich ne Auflösung von 1024x768 wählen. Unter X fahre ich 1280x800.
> 
> Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Probleme mit "dem Bild".
> ...

 

Nun die Gerüchte betreffen mehr das Bild in der Konsole, ich glaube auch nicht das der X Probleme damit hat. Höchstens der verwendete WM obwohl ich auch das für unwahrscheinlich hallte. Und diese Gerüchte stammen von ein paar Typen aus dem Internet-Treff-Kaffee in meiner nähe. Laut denen soll die Konsole ohne FB und X nicht in der Lage sein eine Auflösung zu verwenden wie sie für ein Breitbildschirm vorgesehen ist. Und bei FB könnten es auch nicht alle Treiber (wurde oben glaub auch erwähnt, das der Standard Vesa das nicht kann).

Es geht mir mehr darum vorher zu wissen ob es klappt bevor ich mir einen BBreitbildschirm kaufe.

----------

## xraver

Hmz, ich verwende ich der Console eh kein Framebuffer mehr weill es immer wieder Probleme mit dem nvidia Treiber gab (welche aber weniger mit dem Bildschirm zusammen hängen).

In der Console ohne X wird bei mir die Auflösung (640x480?) im Vollbild angezeigt. Bei einem Kolegen wiederum ist in der mitte des Bildschirms ein Kästchen...was dann die Console ist. Also nix mit Vollbild.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und da ich den Kernel direkt von www.kernel.org nehme habe ich kein VesaFB-TNG.

 

Mit kleinem Aufwand kannst du dem kernel ja auch von Hand den vesafb-TNG-Patch hinzufügen. Damit sollte es eigentlich gehen (habs nicht getestet).

----------

## SkaaliaN

wer von euch kennt den nen guten, großen Breitbild-Monitor!?

LG

Scup

PS: Hatte mal von Sony einen..der war net so gut...War oben in der Mitte beim schwarzen Bild immer hell...

----------

## Voidberg

Auf meinem Laptop geht 16:10 ohne Probleme. Weder Konsole mit Framebuffer noch X mit i810 Treiber ist verzerrt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mit kleinem Aufwand kannst du dem kernel ja auch von Hand den vesafb-TNG-Patch hinzufügen. Damit sollte es eigentlich gehen (habs nicht getestet).

 

Wie schön mal einen patch zu sehen der nicht von der version des Kernel abhängig ist.   :Very Happy: 

Ich werde den mal bei mir testen auch wenn ich noch keinen Breitbildschirm habe.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe es nun im Kernel drin dieses Vesa-TNG, und tatsächlich scheint etwas schneller zu sein wenn eine menge Text durch die Konsole huscht.   :Wink: 

Auch der nVidia Treiber scheint kein Problem mit ihm zu haben. Feine Sache das.

Und dieser Vesa-TNG ist also in der Lage mit der etwas speziellen Auflösung von Breitbildmonitoren umzugehen?

----------

## bbgermany

ich hab mir heute nen 16:9 fernseher gekauft (auflösung 1366x768). in der konsole habe ich noch nicht versucht die native auflösung von 1360x768@60Hz einzustellen. Unter X ist es mir ohne probleme gelungen (ModeLine Calculator sei dank  :Very Happy: )

----------

## hoschi

VesaFB-TNG ist wirklich gut, aber leider hatte ich Probleme mit Suspend (S3), wenn nicht zuvor der Gnome-Power-Manager lief oder nebenzu laeuft, da gabs Probleme und Grafikfetzen auf der Shell. Wahrscheinlich hat der eine Variable veraendert oder sonst was k.A.

----------

## eXoCooLd

Habe auch ein 16:10 Display mit ner nVidia Karte, funktioniert alles wunderbar (Auflösung: 1920x1200)

----------

